# Best online frame source



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Greetings - 

I am looking to get a VaMoots frame QUICKLY. I currently have a Madone that is experiencing BB problems and may be getting shipped back to Trek for inspection/repair. Typically no problem, but I have the DeathRide in less than 4 weeks and can not afford much downtime - let alone the potential for the bike not being back on time for the event.

So - where can I find a VaMoots frame (53.5 cm or 55 cm TT) in stock/on the shelf? I'm obviously looking at std geometry, but time is of the essence. I live in RURAL northern California, and the closest dealer is over 60 miles away - and does not carry any bikes to look at/ride/try, so I don't see the point in making the drive - especially since I have 2 GOOD shops in town that will build up and service the bike.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 17, 2008)

You might try here. They may have one in stock. They are a cool shop.

Fat Tire Cycles 421 Montano Road NE Albuquerque, NM 87107 
Phone (505) 345-9005 Fax (505) 345-8913 

I got mine from Wrench Science, but I also waited 3 weeks.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

www.speedgoat.com may be worth a try. Did you try contacting Moots direct to see what dealers may have that size?


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

check with Orange Peel Cycles in Steamboat. They are right down the road from Moots and may be able to lay their hands on something very quickly.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

*Lynskey*

I'm sure the good folks at Lynskey can provide you with a great bike in short order.


----------



## neil0502 (Feb 11, 2005)

or try Peter Chisholm, at Vecchio's, in Boulder, CO.

He has a pretty great relationship with Moots, and ... geography on his side, too.


----------

